# x11/xdm doesn't install because of missing files



## makenoob (Jan 28, 2014)

Trying to install x11/xdm fails because of missing files:


```
root@mapet:/usr/ports/x11/xdm # make install
===>  Staging for xdm-1.1.11
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   xdm-1.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
Making install in app-defaults
test -z "/usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 Chooser '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/X11/app-defaults'
Making install in chooser
test -z "/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm"
  /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 chooser '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm'
libtool: install: install -o root -g wheel -m 555 -s chooser /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/chooser
Making install in config
/usr/bin/make  install-am
test -z "/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/pixmaps" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/pixmaps"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 xorg-bw.xpm xorg.xpm '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/pixmaps'
test -z "/usr/local/share/examples/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 Xaccess '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm'
test -z "/usr/local/share/examples/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 GiveConsole TakeConsole Xsetup_0 Xwilling '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm'
test -z "/usr/local/share/examples/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 xdm-config Xresources Xservers '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm'
test -z "/usr/local/share/examples/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 Xreset Xsession Xstartup '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/xdm'
Making install in greeter
test -z "/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm"
 /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel   libXdmGreet.la '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm'
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libXdmGreet.so /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/libXdmGreet.so
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libXdmGreet.lai /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/libXdmGreet.la
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/local/lib/X11/xdm'
Making install in include
Making install in man
test -z "/usr/local/man/man1" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 xdm.1 '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1'
test -z "/usr/local/man/man1" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 xdmshell.1 '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1'
Making install in xdm
test -z "/usr/local/bin" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin"
  /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 xdm '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
libtool: install: install -o root -g wheel -m 555 -s xdm /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin/xdm
Making install in xdmshell
test -z "/usr/local/bin" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin"
  /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 xdmshell '/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
libtool: install: install -o root -g wheel -m 555 -s xdmshell /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/bin/xdmshell
test -z "" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage"
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/GiveConsole /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/GiveConsole || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/GiveConsole: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/TakeConsole /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/TakeConsole || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/TakeConsole: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xaccess /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xaccess || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xaccess: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xreset /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xreset || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xreset: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xresources /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xresources || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xresources: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xservers /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xservers || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xservers: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xsession /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xsession || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xsession: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xsetup_0 /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0 || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xsetup_0: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xstartup /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xstartup || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xstartup: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xwilling /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/Xwilling || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/Xwilling: No such file or directory
/bin/cp -n /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/xdm-config /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/xdm-config || true
cp: /usr/local/share/examples/xdm/xdm-config: No such file or directory
/bin/mkdir -p /var/lib/xdm/authdir
/bin/ln -sf /var/lib/xdm/authdir /usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/authdir
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for xdm-1.1.11
===>  Checking if x11/xdm already installed
===>   Registering installation for xdm-1.1.11
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/xmdshell.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/var/lib/xdm/authdir/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/var/lib/xdm/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11/xdm/work/stage/var/lib/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xdm
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xdm
```
`make` runs fine but `make install` fails. I already looked if any PR for this problem exists, but didn't find any. I am running 10.0-RELEASE, where I load most of my devices as modules 
	
	



```
FreeBSD mapet.home 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r261135M: Sat Jan 25 01:42:35 CET 2014     root@mapet.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WITH_MODULES  amd64
```
Any ideas how to fix this? Is more information needed?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2014)

The same error happens here, although it installs.  Please enter a PR.


----------



## makenoob (Jan 28, 2014)

Adding 
	
	



```
NO_STAGE:= yes
```
 to the Makefile lets x11/xdm install. I will open a PR tomorrow.


----------



## makenoob (Jan 29, 2014)

The PR is PR ports/186230


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

